# My Pygmy Girl Got Bred!!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, one of our Pygmy girls got bred, Rosie. She's the one that I said I didn't plan on breeding again. She had a bad kidding spring 2007 (a c-section). I was so nervous about breeding her again. I think the problem was a huge, single 5+ lb. buck and a dumb vet who didn't know what the heck she was doing. 

Anyways, that was nearly two years ago. . . . I did end up taking her with her friends, Fudgie and Daisy to visit the buck yesterday (I put another thread on here somewhere about him). She and the buck, Revelation "fell in love" instantly! It was so, so cute! Of course, she was in heat but it was still cute to watch the two of them share dinner. She would eat some grain and then back away and let him have some, then he'd do the same, it was cute!  Anyways, my precious girl got bred several times. If she doesn't settle that's fine with me (won't breed her again) but if she does I am going to pray for at least twins and safe delivery. Here is the cute couple:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you guys think it was a bad idea breeding her again? I guess it doesn't matter now anyways, already done. . . . have any of you ever had a doe who had a c-section previously and bred her again? How did the delivery go? 

I honestly don't think it was Rosie's fault for the bad kidding. She is wide from thurl to thurl and does not have a steep rump. She was over-fed during her last pregnancy (a big no-no on our part and will NOT be repeated). She will be four years old in March and it will have been two years since her c-section in March, gave her a long break.

My plan is to get an ultra-sound or an x-ray done in the fourth month. If it's a single kid, she is going to have a planned c-section. If twins or more, then I will wait and see how she does. If the kids are not presenting correctly - I will try to correct it, if I can't get them out in 10-20 minutes I am off to the vet, no messing around in there!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think it was a bad idea at all. 

I had a pygmy doe (Zoey) had a tuff time getting a BIG kid out. So after an hour of pushing and nothing, we took her to the vet and they did a c-section. The kid didn't make it, but Zoey pulled through just fine. I RELUCTANTLY bred her last year for the first time after her incident and she gave us a beautiful, healthy boy...and all by herself! She has had two kiddings now after the c-section and is doing great. 

I bet Rosie will do just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

See, that's the story I needed to hear, thanks so much Kylee!! :hug: Anymore of those good experiences would be appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoping for a wonderful uneventful kidding for Rosie and you!!! :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Me too. . . . I don't think I'd ever forgive myself if something happened to her. She's my first goat. I  her so, so much!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem... :wink: ...I bet she'll have two beautiful babies for ya!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I pray that all goes well and she delivers safely, good thing you have a great vet near by just in case. She'll be giving you :girl: :boy: and maybe even :girl: :girl: :boy: .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a pygmy breeder here in Colorado and she is always having to do a c section on her does it seems like, and she re breeds them every year. Not always do they have to always have a c section.
Just keep her due date down and make sure you watch her very close and I bet you get beautiful babies and she does it tall herself.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well ain't he about the cutest little Pygmy buck! Should have some nice babies from that crossing. If she settles with multiples this go around she should be fine I think. I'd have a sonogram or ultrasound performed to see as she goes along. That could really put your mind at ease.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Cocoa (ND) just had a c-section and the vet said there shouldn't be any reason not to breed her again. I think I may have fed her too much also. Oh well, live an learn. But, I'll wait a good long while before I do. The vet said some of her Pygmy breeders have an almost 50% chance of having a c-section?! I don't know how you'd make any money on kids with that much surgical costs!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure she'll be fine, but Sweet Gum has a very good suggestion, since you have a good vet, have the sonogram done, then you'll know how many and if you may need to schedule another section. I only wish I had your options last May when I lost my pygmy and her babies. With all of us here at the Spot....and as many of us that have goaties , you'd THINK there would be more "push" in the vet department so that we all had access to great goat vets. Maybe we can do something about that? :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, getting a sonogram done is a given, especially in Rosie's case. Her half-sister, Daisy has had two sets of kids and both times we had sonograms done (one time an x-ray too, just to be sure). She's kidded just fine on her own. I think we fed Rosie way too much food while she was pregnant and that was a big problem. I am also a firm believer that a stressed out doe will not conceive as many kids (or even conceive at all) - I think that had a lot to do with her only having a single last time. She was SO stressed when I took her to visit the buck. But, this time it was a lot better, she wasn't stressed at all.



> Well ain't he about the cutest little Pygmy buck! Should have some nice babies from that crossing.


He is SO HANDSOME!! I just love him. Not very friendly but that was just his upbringing, his breeder didn't work with him that much but he's tamed down a lot and I can tell he's a gentle soul. 



> The vet said some of her Pygmy breeders have an almost 50% chance of having a c-section?! I don't know how you'd make any money on kids with that much surgical costs!


That is true in some cases, it really depends upon the breeder though. NPGA is really trying to "fix" all the kidding difficulties that have come up in breeding for that pygmy "look". We never really got into showing - just a little and didn't really win much.

Only thing that worries me now is that our relationship with our vet has been somewhat ruined. . . . it's a LONG story and VERY annoying as this person just butted into the situation and screwed up things with our vet. . . . so, I'm a little concerned.  There is another vet that is very good with goats about 40 miles from us - I'm just hoping and praying that when Rosie kids, it will be during the day (preferably not traffic hours). ray:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought our Shamrock at an unbelievably low price because her previous owner had a C-Section done on her and didn't want to take the chance of ever rebreeding her. She had a huge single buck that did survive, but her last owner said it was horrible trying to get the kid out and had to resort to the C- Section. He didn't want to deal with that again.

So I bought her with the previous owner knowing that I would rebreed her again, and he had no problem with that as long as it was me and not him. She was rebreed to our smallest sized buck (2 years after the c-section) and after being checked over by our vet who said he saw no reason why she couldn't be rebred. We had an ultrasound done on her and found she was carrying multiples, much to my relief... Well Shamrock went and successfully delivered triplets (2 bucks/1 doe) without any complications. :dance: 

So yep it can be done, it is stressfull worrying about the doe through the whole pregnancy but it can be done and has many many times! :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear of successful kiddings after a c-section.  Thanks everyone for sharing!

Here's a couple pics of Rosie I took just the other day. She's a pretty good-sized Pygmy doe and a friend of mine who raises Pygmy goats said she has nice width, so hope everything goes well. ray:

















Oh, Rosie's half-sister, Daisy Mae was probably bred too. Daisy is VERY sneaky about breeding (we've never seen her get bred and she's kidded twice!) Anyways, our friend said she had "junk" on her butt.  Here's Daisy Mae, a new pic too. She's such a cutie and has WATTLES! She almost always gives them to her babies too.

















Rosie's other half-sister, Fudgie could have been bred too. Here's Fudgie. She's kind of a funny looking pygmy but is very sweet and friendly.


----------

